# BFD 1124: Uploading REW Settings



## hewhoisbill (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello gents,

I recently picked up a BFD 1124 to help me equalize my two sub set-up at home after reading the forums here and realizing what kind of performance I could be missing out on due to room interaction with my subwoofers, and have been making good progress. The SPL meter is talking to REW, REW is showing me how awful my room is and has given me quite a few filters to use, and I have gotten to the stage where I am trying to get my filters to upload to the BFD through a USB/MIDI converter... and this is where my trouble has started.

I went through the help file, set up the BFD to receive MIDI input, then got REW to send the filters via MIDI and then... nothing happened :huh: The filters didn't apply. After fiddling around and re reading the help files, I was still unable to resolve the issue. So, I was hoping that you fine folks could lend a hand with the questions I have below (and if you think that there may be something else afoot please let me know):

1. Once I have pushed the upload button, what should be visible on the BFD? Should the 'store' button start blinking or anything else give any indication that information is being sent to it?
2. What options should I have as 'on' on the BFD once I have uploaded settings to it? For example, if I chose to overwrite the 4th filter, what number should be displaying on the LED? Should 'in/out' be lit up? Should 'filter select' be on? etc

I have read over the help files and they don't go into specifics re: what settings should be on to utilize the filters that I have uploaded, nor do they discuss what indication (if any) from the BFD I should receive if the settings were successfully uploaded. Any guidance that could be provided would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The IN/OUT button LED on DSP1124P flickers during Midi communications, the bank indicator changes to show the bank selected for the transfer and the segment corresponding to each filter position on the front panel display turns red for each filter that has non-zero gain. The most common problem is having the IN/OUT connections swapped on the adaptor. The OUT of the adaptor should be connected to IN on the BFD, but labelling varies (e.g. the adaptor may be marked "Connect to IN" and "Connect to OUT" rather than OUT and IN respectively.


----------



## hewhoisbill (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks John; the problem was with my adaptor. Thanks for taking the time to help out!


----------



## m_lars (Feb 14, 2012)

JohnM said:


> The OUT of the adaptor should be connected to IN on the BFD, but labelling varies (e.g. the adaptor may be marked "Connect to IN" and "Connect to OUT" rather than OUT and IN respectively.


I realize this is a year old thread but it helped me greatly... My cable was labeled in/out with an arrow pointing to the end of the plug. I first interpreted this as the out plug which was to go into the in on the BFD, as it turned out it was telling me to plug it into the out port on the BFD. Then it loaded right away just like JohnM said.


----------

